# Polyspilota aeruginosa ( Madagascan Marbled)



## Tapos (Mar 28, 2006)

at what age and what characteristics can you tell a male from a female?

marble mantis (Hierodula Parviceps) in the last group i ended up with a brown female and male, but all the others were green, what is to be expected? and at what molt can you see the change, i just had an ooth hatch and i am getting color requests. help please.


----------

